# DVC and No Smoking Policy



## bhrungo (May 18, 2009)

Travelling to Disney's Wilderness Lodge later this year.  My father-in-law will be staying with us and he is a smoker.  Just noticed under their resort info it says no smoking...does this include on your balcony?  

We have stayed at Westin resorts in the past and even though they say no smoking, they did allow it on your balcony...

Anyone know how DVC feels about smoking on the balcony..or does this mean no smoking *ANYWHERE*

Thanks, I need to know whether or not I should drop the BAD news to my FIL!!:hysterical:


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 18, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> Posted this earlier on the Florida Board, but I guess this is probably a better place to ask....
> 
> 
> Travelling to Disney's Wilderness Lodge later this year on an RCI exchange.  My father-in-law will be staying with us and he is a smoker.  Just noticed under their resort info it says no smoking...does this include on your balcony?
> ...



Yes this includes the balcony. There are designated smoking areas at the resorts. 

Here's a map of Wilderness Lodge with the smoking areas. The building with the villas is the smaller one toward the bottom of the page. It's the building where the #24.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/WildernessLodgeMap.pdf


----------



## dvc_john (May 18, 2009)

Yes, technically it does include balconies. (As well as all outdoor areas except designated smoking areas. for instance, smoking is not allowed at the pools except for a designated smoking area at/near the pool.)  

There will be one or more designated smoking areas at each resort.
For instance, at OKW and SSR, each building will have a designated outdoor smoking area.

I'm not quite sure where the designated smoking area(s) for VWL are though.

eta: sorry, I was typing while Twinkstarr was replying.


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2009)

The resorts I've stayed in say they will slap you with a $250 cleaning fee if you smoke in the room OR on the balcony.  They all seem to have designated areas outside though.

Correction - I'm referring to the resort hotels I've been to.  Not sure about the time-shares.


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2009)

That's correct---no smoking on the balcony.  At OKW, there was a well-located smoking area just outside each building.  VWL is just a single building, so I would imagine there are a few located at each entrance.


----------



## logan115 (May 19, 2009)

Not saying that your FIL wouldn't follow the rules, but believe there are fines that DVC can impose if they find that you're violating the no smoking rules so I wouldn't take any chances.  We stayed at SSR last year, and we had a smoking area right outside our building so it wasn't that bad (yes, I smoke - but trying to quit ).  While it is inconvenient to not be able to have a smoke on your balcony with your morning cup of joe or that last cocktail before you call it a night, I certainly understand the policy as even being a smoker I don't like walking into a room that smells like an ashtray.  When they (Disney) started talking about going no smoking I was hoping the balconies would be exempt, but no dice.

I am amazed though at how many smoking areas there are at the parks, seem to be pretty scattered which I think helps to cut down on the instances of people smoking in areas that they shouldn't.  

Although it doesn't make me a lot of new friends, anytime I see someone smoking where they shouldn't at WDW I do say something and point them to the nearest smoking area.  On the flip side, I've also had a few choice words with non-smokers telling me to put on my smoke while I'm in a smoking section    I inform them that they are in a smoking section, and if it's possible I will move farther away from them.  

Not trying to start a smoking/non-smoking debate (remember a thread on DIS a while back when the policy was announced that was probably 100 pages long and was quite heated), so in hopes of avoiding being flamed I'm going to go hop into the pool.

Chris


----------



## bhrungo (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  It shouldn't be a problem as long as there are smoking areas around the resort.  My FIL should be fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Not saying that your FIL wouldn't follow the rules, but believe there are fines that DVC can impose if they find that you're violating the no smoking rules so I wouldn't take any chances.



FYI.... from the DIS - http://www.wdwinfo.com/tips_for_touring/smokingareas.htm
"_*A $250 - $500 (plus tax) 'Room Recovery Fee' will be assessed for smoking in a guest room/balcony/patio*_."


----------

